# Therapy- The Maine Coast



## jsecordphoto (Apr 20, 2015)

Countless stars overhead, the smell of the ocean, the sound of waves crashing....these are the moments I live for.

Self portrait at Popham Beach State Park, Maine.
ISO10,000, f2.8, 20 seconds each

Had an amazing couple of nights on the coast of Maine last week! Got some other images I'm working on, but here's the self portrait for now. Pretty awesome getting a usable image at iso10k


----------



## bribrius (Apr 20, 2015)

welcome to Maine.  The way life should be.


----------



## John Hunt (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice shot man, saw this on Facebook or Instagram and liked it there [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

bribrius said:


> welcome to Maine.  The way life should be.



No arguments there. My family (well my Dad, Brother, and I) always spend a few weeks camping in that area every summer, mostly just grilling food, fishing, and being beach bums. Last year we went around the new moon, and I got spoiled with like 8 clear nights in a row. This year I'm co-hosting a workshop in Acadia around the new moon the month we're camping, so I went up to grab some night scenes last week. I really want to just move to Maine



John Hunt said:


> Wonderful!



Thanks John!




D-B-J said:


> Nice shot man, saw this on Facebook or Instagram and liked it there [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks man!


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2015)

Please do we need the tax base!

Acadia workshop? I am a stones throw away.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> Please do we need the tax base!
> 
> Acadia workshop? I am a stones throw away.



Yup, we'll be up there in June for the new moon. I'll probably be there for 4-5 days so I can get some shooting in before/after the workshop. Can't wait! I'll let you know when I'll be up there. Plus I'll be around Popham beach for two different 10 day trips this year and will be exploring up the coast while I'm there.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> Please do we need the tax base!
> 
> Acadia workshop? I am a stones throw away.


Tax base....... And here i am hoping we can keep Maine poor so it doesn't become Mass, and trying to get rid of tourists.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to Maine.  The way life should be.
> ...


you know i have lived in this state for half my life and never been to Acadia. something odd with that.... And cool, glad you and your family have fun here.


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Please do we need the tax base!
> ...



You should plan a trip up to Baxter state park. Then hit the coast up by Blue Hill and searsport. Machias also if you are feeling up for it.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Baxter is definitely on the to-do list for this year. I have so many places already in mind I don't know if I'll have time to get to everything, but even if I hit half of them it'll be a great year.


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2015)

bribrius said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



The park is nice but Bar Harbor is way too busy in the summer.

Funny thing is that you can get the same scenery for free if you travel up the coast a bit more.


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...



Let me know if you travel inland. Some places are worth going and some are worth skipping. Greenville is great if you plan on traveling by atv.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...


well i have been to bar harbor, rockport, etc. etc. etc. just never actually went out camping in acadia. Used to go up to the forks and get drunk and pretend to fish...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2015)

runnah said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > jsecordphoto said:
> ...




Yeah, go to ANY trail in Cutler, machias, etc. Or up to West Quoddy Head. Or over to Grand Manaan. Or Eastport. 

Nobody all summer, and stunning places to hike. 

Or Tunk Mountain on the Blackwoods Road. 

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2015)

bribrius said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...




Oh well camping in acadia is just like camping anywhere else except you have to pay more to do it.

I am stoked because I am getting my atv all up and running so I'll be able to explore maine properly.


----------



## ceejtank (Apr 21, 2015)

Great shot man. Really fantastic.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful, again and again..


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, very cool!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful capture!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 21, 2015)

It ain't therapy if you can't bottle it.  (wink, wink, nudge, nudge...)


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 21, 2015)

Let me know the next time you're in Maine!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 21, 2015)

o hey tyler said:


> Let me know the next time you're in Maine!



I'm waiting to reach that level of frenetic activity that the only sensible thing to do is to jump into the car and run away from daily obligations (at least for a weekend).  And if Maine is where the random drive takes us, there are a bunch of you that I would love to look up and meet with.  We'll see.


----------



## BillM (Apr 21, 2015)

If you are in the Acadia area stop in and say hello to my sister Karen, she owns a small B&B in Hancock, right on the water. Three Pines B&B.

Three Pines Bed and Breakfast


----------



## unpopular (Apr 21, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Tax base....... And here i am hoping we can keep Maine poor so it doesn't become Mass, and trying to get rid of tourists.



My experience has been that Mainers hate tourists, until about June 10th. Then it's all open arms.

Come labor day, it's back to b*tching about outtah statahs


----------



## pgriz (Apr 21, 2015)

BillM said:


> If you are in the Acadia area stop in and say hello to my sister Karen, she owns a small B&B in Hancock, right on the water. Three Pines B&B.
> 
> Three Pines Bed and Breakfast



Oooooh!  Duly noted.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 21, 2015)

I love the image , but why are you peeing into the Atlantic?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 21, 2015)

pgriz said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know the next time you're in Maine!
> ...


Passer a l'Ouest jeune homme. Vous avez besoin de conduire en Californie, dans le Nord de la Californie. Je vais personnellement de vous montrer quelques Sonoma vintners.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Sans doute, c'est une offre vraiement gentile de vôtre part.  Mais avec les responsabilités de l'enterprise que je dirige, ça doit attendre nôtre retrait, qui n'est pas prevus pour plusieres années.  But it's certainly tempting.  I DO have relatives in that part of the country (Laguna Beach, Palm Springs), who remind me from time to time that they'd love a visit, but for one reason or another, things just didn't line up to free up enough time.  Eh.  Sometimes opportunities open up.  We'll see.


----------



## runnah (Apr 22, 2015)

pgriz said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know the next time you're in Maine!
> ...



well if you cross the border in Woburn you are in for a treat and that is a very nice drive.


----------



## limr (Apr 22, 2015)

*quietly takes notes for her next trip to Maine*


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm mentioned this post conversation to my wife over breakfast, and she arched her eyebrow in that certain way that communicates "ok, big talker, when are you going to do something about it?".  Which moves the idea from "nice to do" to "gotta do it, somehow".  And in the meantime, there's a black cloud coming over the western horizon, which probably means rain, which means we're back to plan A for the day.  Which is to finish off two contracts for signing, and prepare for a court date this afternoon (between a homeowner and contractor, and I'm the expert witness for the homeowner).  Oh, and payroll prep for Friday.  And I have to collect from some other jobs.  Gotta get going.  See y'all hosers!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 22, 2015)

meh. what kills me on travel is not being single. single a hundred bucks was enough to go somewhere for a day. Add in a wife and rug rats now a hundred bucks doesn't even get me out of town.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 22, 2015)

BillM said:


> If you are in the Acadia area stop in and say hello to my sister Karen, she owns a small B&B in Hancock, right on the water. Three Pines B&B.
> 
> Three Pines Bed and Breakfast


no way for me. My kids would wreck the joint and when we left the lama would probably be missing. She probably wouldn't talk to you for a year.


----------



## b_twill (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey, bit late to the party here but beautiful "selfie"!   We're looking at taking a trip out to Maine this September, that shot is making me eager!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 27, 2015)

b_twill said:


> Hey, bit late to the party here but beautiful "selfie"!   We're looking at taking a trip out to Maine this September, that shot is making me eager!



You'll love it! My family took us to Maine every summer as kids, and the love for it stuck with me. Still my favorite place to go and take photos


----------



## Actinometro (May 3, 2015)

Very well done. Good shot.


----------

